# Are new Worldmark (resale) owners still able to exchange via II or only RCI?



## Lisa P (Jul 13, 2022)

It was reported in 2020 in this TUG thread, WM Resale ? re: II, that a new WM owner who purchased resale could still trade their WM points through II and were not limited to RCI only. Is that still true? Is there anything in the bylaws that keeps the management company (Wyndham) from changing this?

We have Wyndham points with an associated RCI account, paid for through our Wyndham dues. We're happy with it and we don't need another RCI access. Do WM dues automatically cover another RCI account or could we choose II instead as an included service or is exchange company membership fully optional, paid separately? TIA.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 13, 2022)

I use II only with my WorldMark ownership, most recently a few months ago.  I let my RCI account expire several years ago.

Dave


----------



## WManning (Jul 13, 2022)

Lisa P said:


> It was reported in 2020 in this TUG thread, WM Resale ? re: II, that a new WM owner who purchased resale could still trade their WM points through II and were not limited to RCI only. Is that still true? Is there anything in the bylaws that keeps the management company (Wyndham) from changing this?
> 
> We have Wyndham points with an associated RCI account, paid for through our Wyndham dues. We're happy with it and we don't need another RCI access. Do WM dues automatically cover another RCI account or could we choose II instead as an included service or is exchange company membership fully optional, paid separately? TIA.


New Worlmark resale owner here (2 years). I can only access RCI portal with my Worldmark ownership


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 13, 2022)

WManning said:


> New Worlmark resale owner here (2 years). I can only access RCI portal with my Worldmark ownership



Did you ever set up your account with II?  I had to do that.

Dave


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 13, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Did you ever set up your account with II?  I had to do that.


Dave, how recently, please? Is this still permitted? Does WM still allow it with new owners?


----------



## CO skier (Jul 13, 2022)

Lisa P said:


> Do WM dues automatically cover another RCI account or could we choose II instead as an included service or is exchange company membership fully optional, paid separately? TIA.


For resale WorldMark owners, participation in Interval International or RCI is optional for an additional fee.  An Interval International membership needs to be initiated through the dedicated WorldMark access, not through a regular Interval International membership.  Exchanges must be made online or through the special WorldMark phone number. 









						Exchange your timeshare with Interval International.
					

Choose from more than 1,800 timeshare resorts when you become a member of Interval International. Discover how you can exchange your WorldMark by Wyndham credits in this timeshare owner guide.




					worldmark.wyndhamdestinations.com
				




"You can join II by purchasing a one-year membership and have the membership linked to your WorldMark account. Once a membership has been purchased, you can contact II by phone to check availability and schedule reservations at 877-678-4400, or book online at IntervalWorld.com."


----------



## Eric B (Jul 13, 2022)

If you have multiple WorldMark accounts, be aware that WorldMark will only allow you to link one at a time to your II account.  You can, however, switch from one WorldMark account to another by calling II and giving them the appropriate account number - they don't charge anything to do that.

I am an all resale WorldMark owner and use it with my II account - it continues to show up there and I've deposited weeks from WorldMark.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jul 13, 2022)

CO skier said:


> For resale WorldMark owners, participation in Interval International or RCI is optional for an additional fee.  An Interval International membership needs to be initiated through the dedicated WorldMark access, not through a regular Interval International membership.  Exchanges must be made online or through the special WorldMark phone number.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you would have to get a separate II account even if you already pay for one with a legacy Marriott resale week?


----------



## Eric B (Jul 13, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> So you would have to get a separate II account even if you already pay for one with a legacy Marriott resale week?



Nope - it just has to be a non-corporate account (i.e., not one for an enrolled Marriott week, for example, provided by the developer).


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jul 13, 2022)

Eric B said:


> Nope - it just has to be a non-corporate account (i.e., not one for an enrolled Marriott week, for example, provided by the developer).



Do you know if you can access the same DVC inventory with WM points as you can with a legacy Marriott week?


----------



## Eric B (Jul 13, 2022)

Searching with a 3 BR WM points I see 1 1 BR DSS, 2 2 BR DSS, and 1 2 BR DVH; with a 2 BR WM I see 1 1 BR DSS and only 1 of the 2 2 BR DSS, and the same 2 BR DVH; with a 1 BR WM I see just the 1 BR DSS and the 2 BR DVH (with no unit upgrade fee attached); nothing comes up with a studio WM.  A 2 BR CWQ gets me the same result as a 3 BR WM; a 2 BR MVM only gets me the DVH.

I don't have a legacy Marriott week, but a 1 BR and a studio WSJ see the same as the 3 BR WM - my SVV weeks only yield the DVH, most likely due to geographic block.

These were all searches done today, July 13, 2022 at 3:15 pm EST.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 13, 2022)

Lisa P said:


> It was reported in 2020 in this TUG thread, WM Resale ? re: II, that a new WM owner who purchased resale could still trade their WM points through II and were not limited to RCI only. Is that still true? Is there anything in the bylaws that keeps the management company (Wyndham) from changing this?
> 
> We have Wyndham points with an associated RCI account, paid for through our Wyndham dues. We're happy with it and we don't need another RCI access. Do WM dues automatically cover another RCI account or could we choose II instead as an included service or is exchange company membership fully optional, paid separately? TIA.



So what I found out by mistakenly using the Worldmark's website link to RCI to extend my RCI membership is that all of the other resorts in my RCI account were no longer listed as possible exchanges. I thought about it and I rarely exchange anything other than WM so I left it alone. I also use II and SFX with our WM. In II, all of my possible exchanges with all of my resorts are available still. When this RCI membership expires I will join RCI again with all of our resorts listed. RCI wouldn't add the my other resorts for some reason.

Bill


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jul 13, 2022)

Eric B said:


> Searching with a 3 BR WM points I see 1 1 BR DSS, 2 2 BR DSS, and 1 2 BR DVH; with a 2 BR WM I see 1 1 BR DSS and only 1 of the 2 2 BR DSS, and the same 2 BR DVH; with a 1 BR WM I see just the 1 BR DSS and the 2 BR DVH (with no unit upgrade fee attached); nothing comes up with a studio WM.  A 2 BR CWQ gets me the same result as a 3 BR WM; a 2 BR MVM only gets me the DVH.
> 
> I don't have a legacy Marriott week, but a 1 BR and a studio WSJ see the same as the 3 BR WM - my SVV weeks only yield the DVH, most likely due to geographic block.
> 
> These were all searches done today, July 13, 2022 at 3:15 pm EST.



This is what I see with a legacy week:





If I bought  10,000 WM resale, I would have access to the same inventory (same trading power)? I just want to make sure I'm reading you right before I drop 2 grand.


----------



## Eric B (Jul 13, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> This is what I see with a legacy week:
> 
> View attachment 60068
> 
> If I bought  10,000 WM resale, I would have access to the same inventory (same trading power)? I just want to make sure I'm reading you right before I drop 2 grand.



There was also the DVH week, but yes.  I didn’t want to post the actual weeks outside of the sighting forum - you might edit those out.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jul 13, 2022)

Eric B said:


> There was also the DVH week, but yes.  I didn’t want to post the actual weeks outside of the sighting forum - you might edit those out.


How many WM points were required to exchange into the 1 bedroom at SSR? 9,000?


----------



## Eric B (Jul 13, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> How many WM points were required to exchange into the 1 bedroom at SSR? 9,000?



It goes by the point cost for what you are using under the following grid.  I believe it would default to the red season for this.  Because I could see it with the 1 BR, if it were to be outside of 59 days it would cost 9,000 credits and 1 HK; inside of 59 days it would be a Flexchange and only cost 4,000 credits and 1 HK.


WorldMark II/RCI Exchange GridRedYellow (White)Green (Blue)II Flexchangestudio8,0006,0004,0004,0001 BR9,0007,0005,0004,0002 BR10,0008,0006,0004,0003 BR12,0009,0007,0004,000


----------



## CO skier (Jul 13, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> So you would have to get a separate II account even if you already pay for one with a legacy Marriott resale week?


After setting up my WorldMark II account, I was able to combine a floating week timeshare into the account from my existing II membership and pay only one II membership fee.  It cannot be combined the other way around.

Another interesting, possibly beneficial, feature of a WorldMark II membership is that ongoing searches are limited only by the number of prepaid exchange fees an owner wants to make; whereas a deposited week (Marriott or otherwise) can have only one ongoing search.  I used this feature one time to score two week 52 exchanges at a ski-in/ski-out resort in Breckenridge.   One of the balconies had a view of the peak with the New Years fireworks show.  Definitely the best exchanges we ever made.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jul 13, 2022)

Eric B said:


> It goes by the point cost for what you are using under the following grid.  I believe it would default to the red season for this.  Because I could see it with the 1 BR, if it were to be outside of 59 days it would cost 9,000 credits and 1 HK; inside of 59 days it would be a Flexchange and only cost 4,000 credits and 1 HK.
> 
> 
> WorldMark II/RCI Exchange GridRedYellow (White)Green (Blue)II Flexchangestudio8,0006,0004,0004,0001 BR9,0007,0005,0004,0002 BR10,0008,0006,0004,0003 BR12,0009,0007,0004,000


Yea I'm familiar with the chart, I just can't tell what is red, yellow and green on II. I can only see the TDI. I'm torn between getting a 2 bedroom lock off at Grand Chateau vs adding on WM. DVC and Flexchange (into the Orlando Marriott 2 bedroom inventory) cost about the same.

Grand Chateau Studio Flexchange:
 $442 (MF) + $45 (lock off fee) + $164 (exchange fee) = $651

4,000 WM Points Flexchange:
$397 (MF) + $60 (half a HK credit) + $219 (exchange fee) = $676


1 Bedroom Grand Chateau DVC exchange:
$884 (MF) + $45 (lock off fee) + $219 (exchange fee) = $1,148

9,000 WM points DVC exchange:
$894 (MF) + $219 (exchange fee) = $1,113 


Since the costs are the roughly the same for Orlando and I already have Marriott priority, I'm thinking of getting WM again ^_^.


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 13, 2022)

This is all very helpful. Thank you so much for your replies!


----------



## sue1947 (Jul 13, 2022)

Lisa P said:


> Does WM still allow it with new owners?


Yes.  You need to call the WM II desk and set up your II account.  The new WM reps don't always know about II.  They barely know about WM, but all WM owners can use either RCI or II.  The RCI account is a weeks one paid by the owner if resale.  If developer purchased, then it is included in the Travelshare dues.  



cbyrne1174 said:


> Yea I'm familiar with the chart, I just can't tell what is red, yellow and green on II. I can only see the TDI. I'm torn between getting a 2 bedroom lock off at Grand Chateau vs adding on WM.



You can no longer tell the difference between red/yellow/green weeks.  I kept an old II directory for years for that purpose.  I recommend going with the lock off.  WM/Wyndham laid off all the reps who knew anything and replaced them with off shore folks who are still reading scripts.  Trading with WM is unique and the new reps aren't all up to speed on it.  Add in incompetent IT and there are many frustrations in trading with WM.  eplus with Request first is at the top of that list.  The lock off provides good trade power and less frustrations.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 13, 2022)

I did sign up for an II account with my WorldMark Points.  I am anxious to give it a try.  I see it as a choice when I sign into II.


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 13, 2022)

sue1947 said:


> The RCI account is a weeks one paid by the owner if resale.  If developer purchased, then it is included in the Travelshare dues.


Sorry, I'm confused. Are the dues a different amount for resale purchased vs. developer purchased points? Is Travelshare a special benefit program for developer purchased points only... and it adds a fee onto annual dues?


----------



## Eric B (Jul 13, 2022)

Lisa P said:


> Are the dues a different amount for resale purchased vs. developer purchased points?



Nope - the dues are the same for resale and developer credits.



Lisa P said:


> Is Travelshare a special benefit program for developer purchased points only... and it adds a fee onto annual dues?



Yes.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jul 13, 2022)

sue1947 said:


> Yes.  You need to call the WM II desk and set up your II account.  The new WM reps don't always know about II.  They barely know about WM, but all WM owners can use either RCI or II.  The RCI account is a weeks one paid by the owner if resale.  If developer purchased, then it is included in the Travelshare dues.
> 
> 
> 
> You can no longer tell the difference between red/yellow/green weeks.  I kept an old II directory for years for that purpose.  I recommend going with the lock off.  WM/Wyndham laid off all the reps who knew anything and replaced them with off shore folks who are still reading scripts.  Trading with WM is unique and the new reps aren't all up to speed on it.  Add in incompetent IT and there are many frustrations in trading with WM.  eplus with Request first is at the top of that list.  The lock off provides good trade power and less frustrations.


Yeah but I also have the issue that I'm blocked from Club Pass with my Club Wyndham account. I want access to WM properties, but am East coast so it's hard to make use every year.


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 13, 2022)

How much is the additional Travelshare program fee? (just curious)

Are there other benefits for which resale purchasers are ineligible?


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jul 13, 2022)

Lisa P said:


> How much is the additional Travelshare program fee? (just curious)
> 
> Are there other benefits for which resale purchasers are ineligible?


Using Club Pass to book Club Wyndham. This can be bypassed by owning resale in both systems though.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 13, 2022)

Another item Worldmark Resale can not access (unless your resale was acquired prior to November 2006 and you have WM+A Credits) is Wyndham South Pacific, which includes several timeshares in Europe; and, Club Pass. The are other items but many of them are of questionable value. We like having access to Wyndham South Pacific and have been to Australia and New Zealand 4 times in about 11 years. Once we combined New Zealand and Australia in 1 trip. Two weeks on North Island New Zealand,  a week on Tasmania, and a week in Sydney.


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 13, 2022)

What a cool trip! We've always wanted to visit NZ, as well as French Polynesia, but probably with cruises. We'd also like to cruise the Mediterranean and a couple rivers in Europe. We absolutely loved our Alaska cruise and road trip... so much more interesting and fun to us than past Caribbean beachy cruises.

As far as timeshares, we would like to do several 2-4 week long road trips in the future to Wyoming, Montana, Colorado, Utah, Washington (state), western Canada, and (fly to) Hawaii. Seems like Worldmark would fit the bill. We've got ~2.5 years until DH retires so the planning is barely beginning!


----------

